# Newbie to the Au Sable



## ajbrown0488 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys I took a trip up to the Au sable to look around a little last Sunday. I’ve never fished it before. I’ll be fishing with spinning gear and have waders. If anyone could be nice enough to give me a few ideas where to fish or what’s working best right now it would be much appreciated. I literally no nothing about the river at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd start at either the dam or Rea rd boat lunch. You can walk quite a long ways up and down the river and fish. If it's clear, like it usually is, you'll be able to see where fish will hold. Just get out and explore. I'd also look to bring some bottom bouncing gear and toss some spawn or waxies. It's a big river, so getting your spinners where you need to may be challenging by foot.


----------



## GreatlakesCowboy (Feb 16, 2019)

The first bit of advice I would have is to stop into wellmans on 23 and give the good folks in there a visit. They have maps of the river with marked locations and a legend. The dam and rea rd. are not the only accessible areas by foot. The highbanks was a notorious king salmon hole but still holds many fish throughout the year. Don't be afraid to take a hike, its good for the soul and almost always pays its dividends. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## ajbrown0488 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks guys for the heads up. I usually float fish or bottom bounce with a spinning real setup. Do you guys use beads at all? The river looked low and crystal clear so I’m guessing more natural colors would be best? I stopped in at the whirlpool can you just use that area to walk the banks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

ajbrown0488 said:


> Thanks guys for the heads up. I usually float fish or bottom bounce with a spinning real setup. Do you guys use beads at all? The river looked low and crystal clear so I’m guessing more natural colors would be best? I stopped in at the whirlpool can you just use that area to walk the banks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Technically I believe you have to pay to park since it is part of the National Forest. I fished with Streamside Guide Service last year and I was told to pay the 5 bucks.


----------

